# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile > سوال: Mobile Forms Toolkit SmartGrid

## farhadkey

سلام

من در حال انجام یک پروژه بر روی موبایل NET Compact Framework. هستم . به شدت به datagrid احتیاج دارم و  datagrid  خود NET Compact Framework. ناقص هست .

من که گشتم چند تا grid پیدا کردم که بهترینشون Mobile Forms Toolkit SmartGrid هست ولی crack برای این پیدا نکردم .

-لطفا اگر کسی crack برای این داره به من هم بده ( البته بعید میدونم کسی crack پیدا کنه :لبخند گشاده!:  )

-یا اگر کسی datagrid خوب که با فارسی هم مشکلی نداشته باشه سراغ داره به من هم بده (RightToLeft برای خود grid خیلی مهم است برام )

-یا اگر کسی یا جایی رو میشناسید که بتونه crack کنه معرفی کنید ، که خیلی واجب هستش


مرسی

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

کرک که پیدا میشه!
http://www.board4all.cz/showthread.php?t=121573

در ضمن اگر لینک بالا رو به دقت بخونی دو تا کرک داره که اولی فقط در Runtime کار میکنه و من همونو دارم اگر خواستی ایمیلت رو بده برات بفرستم چون تو لینک بالا لینک دانلودش پاک شده.

----------


## farhadkey

اون Crack  مشکل داره  ، قبلا دیده بود مش ، یا مشکل داره یا من نتونستم ازش استفاده کنم ، در هر صورت مشکلم حل شد ، اینو ببین 
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...ighlight=resco

----------


## reza6384

> اون Crack مشکل داره ، قبلا دیده بود مش ، یا مشکل داره یا من نتونستم ازش استفاده کنم ، در هر صورت مشکلم حل شد ، اینو ببین 
> https://barnamenevis.org/showth...ighlight=resco


ببخشید مشکلتون چجوری حل شد؟ گرید رو از Rahmatr خریدین؟

----------


## farhadkey

نه ، نخریدم 
اینو خوب نخوندی
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...ighlight=resco

اونجا هم نوشتم ، resco را خودم crack  کردم

----------


## reza6384

> نه ، نخریدم 
> اینو خوب نخوندی
> https://barnamenevis.org/showth...ighlight=resco
> 
> اونجا هم نوشتم ، resco را خودم crack کردم


ok. گرفتم. خوب، فعلا که فیلد کاریم عوض شده دیگه نیازی بهش ندارم. ولی اگر خواستم بهت Mail  میزنم.  :چشمک:  :چشمک:

----------


## arashkhaan2002

آ فرهاد چاکریم ، میشه این مبایل گرید خوشگلتو با کرکش برام ایمیل کنید؟ با فارسی مشکلی نداره؟ Arash.hemmasian@gmail.com

----------


## farhadkey

آ آرش ما چاکریم بیشتر



> سلام
> 
> من این Resco.MobileForms.Toolkit.2008  رو دارم (یه چیزی مثل Crack)
> می فروشم , قیمت هم بالا نیست  .
>  هر کی خواست Mail بزنه تا قیمت بدم .
> 
> 
> 
> farhad.keyanvash@gmail.com


 :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## farhadkey

یادم رفت بگم با فارسی هم مشکل نداره

----------


## arashkhaan2002

آقا فرهاد ایمیل زدم جواب ندادی؟ چنده این  گریدت؟ 
Arash.hemmasian@gmail.com

----------

